# What's your favorite work out dvd?



## Midgard (Jul 15, 2006)

What's your favorite work out dvd?


----------



## Tyester (Jul 15, 2006)

Pumping Iron


----------



## bottleblack (Jul 15, 2006)

It's got two workouts - a fairly high intensity cardio and a strength/toning session.  Minna is motivational without being annoyingly perky, and has a super fit body.


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 15, 2006)

The Hollywood Workout.


----------



## Midgard (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tyester* 
_Pumping Iron 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Although I love Arnie and his films I don't want to have a body like this lol


----------



## Tyester (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Midgard* 
_Although I love Arnie and his films I don't want to have a body like this lol_

 
It's more of a docudrama than an actual workout film. I have one dvd from Animalpak.com and the torrent of Ronnie Coleman's(Mr Olympia) "Cost of Redemption".


----------



## lovalotz (Aug 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bottleblack* 
_





It's got two workouts - a fairly high intensity cardio and a strength/toning session.  Minna is motivational without being annoyingly perky, and has a super fit body._

 
This one sounds pretty good. Where did you get it and for about how much was it?


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 4, 2006)

Windsor Pilates -- Advanced DVD


----------



## liquidstar (Aug 4, 2006)

The Firm!! I've been doing it since I was like 16 or 17 (I'm almost 22 now) and I love it. I have all of the systems that have been on the infomercials, I get bored and get excited when the new one comes out so I buy it. But they're good for the strength training and awesome for making your butt firm.


----------



## dollbabybex (Aug 5, 2006)

carmen electra fit to strip....

its so good... its an intense aerobic work out....

and you can work on targeted areas... as well as an allover workout

in the past i have found dvd's hard to follow

but this one is fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and who else to inspire you but the gorgeous carmen?


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Aug 5, 2006)

Anything by Cathe Friedrich or Christi Taylor!
My faves!!


----------



## valley (Aug 5, 2006)

Winsor Pilates is a great thing


----------



## Jaim (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_Windsor Pilates -- Advanced DVD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yes! I also like the Crunch Pilates dvd's!


----------



## xSazx (Aug 5, 2006)

I reaaaally want the Carmen ones

my fave at the moment is The Jordan Workout


----------



## glamella (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is a list I put together from my experience and from polling MUAers and visiting videofitness.com and Yaya's fitness forums


Cardio/Cardio + Tone Mix:
The Firm: 
  Transfirmer series
  Complete Body Sculpting (from BSS3)
  Total Muscle Shaping (from BSS3)
  All BSS2, 
  The Firm BSS1 Body Sculpting -- Jen Carmen
  The Firm Complete Aerobics and Weight Training--Emily Walsh
Gin Miller: 
  Simply Step
  Reebok: The video
  Aerostep
  Simply Strength
  Bella Strength
  Everybody Steps
  Build up your muscles
Leslie Sansone:
  WATP 1 mile jog
  WATP Express 4-Mile Super Challenge
  Walk Away the Pounds 3-mile Fat Blaster
  WATP Walk/Jog
  WATP Walk/Kick
Slim Series and Slim in 6w/ Debbie Seibers:
  Shape it Up
  Tone It Up
  Burn it Up
  Ramp it Up
  Keep it Up
Cathe Friedrich: all of her cardio
Charlene Prickett: Low Impact High Intensity
Dummies Series; Cardio for Dummies with Gay Gasper 
Tae-Bo: any
Tracie Long Training (TLT) - ALL 9 of them
Cardio Coach (audio only)
Self Slim and Sleek Fast 
10 Minute Solutions Kickboxing
Turbo Jam 
Kathy Kaehler Workout Class
Kathy Smith: 
  Power Step
  Aerobox w/ Michael Olajide
  Kickbox w/ Keith Cooke
  Lift Weights to Lose Weight
  Lift Weights to Lose Weight 2
Your Personal Best (Karen Voight and Elle Macpherson)
Cindy Crawford:
  Next Challenge
  New Dimension
Minna Lessig:
  Fat Eliminator
  Strength and Grace
  1 minute workout
Quick Fix Total Mix
Core Secrets--all
Crunch Abs
Crunch Fat Burning Dance Party
Power 90 series w/ Tony Horton

Yoga/Pilates/Dance:
Sara Ivanhoe: Candlelight Yoga and Yoga for Dummies
Winsor Pilates series
Romana's pilates series
Bryan Kest's power yoga series
Mark Blanchard's Progressive Power Yoga #3
Shiva Rea Yoga Shakti and Yoga Trance Dance
Stott Pilates Advanced Matwork (old series)
Classical Pilates Technique Mat Series
Elise Foss; Viva Elise Latin Rhythm (fun cardio)
Ana Caban's Pilates dvd's
Bar Method Fat Free
Karen Voight; Yoga Sculpt (yoga/pilates)
Yoga Booty Ballet:
  Cardio Cabaret
  Hip Hop Abs
AM and PM Yoga with Rodney Yee

Strength:
Tamilee Webb: I Want That Body (weight training)
Cathe  Friedrich all strength workouts
Jari Love all of the Ripped series


----------



## danabanayna (Aug 6, 2006)

Denise Austin Pilates


----------



## bottleblack (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovalotz* 
_This one sounds pretty good. Where did you get it and for about how much was it?_

 
I usually buy DVD's at Wal-Mart or Best Buy - I've had it for a few years, so I'm not 100% certain.  I'm sure you can find it on Amazon if you can't find it in stores.


----------



## Kels823 (Aug 9, 2006)

All TaeBos
Carmen Electra

Thats about it.. was wondering if neone has tried the Turbo Jam or the Yoga Booty Ballet DVDs? They look slightly interesting..


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_carmen electra fit to strip....

its so good... its an intense aerobic work out....

and you can work on targeted areas... as well as an allover workout

in the past i have found dvd's hard to follow

but this one is fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and who else to inspire you but the gorgeous carmen?_

 
Where did you find this?
I finally decided I am going to get it, but now I can't find it?
Best Buy perhaps?


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 12, 2006)

I like Tae Bo.
I have two different ones that I really enjoy because they push me more than I want to be pushed....which is good and bad, haha.
But seriously, Tae Bo is great.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohhhhhthehorror* 
_Where did you find this?
I finally decided I am going to get it, but now I can't find it?
Best Buy perhaps?_

 
I actually saw it at Target the other day, but I ordered mine at Amazon.


----------



## sewpunk (Aug 15, 2006)

I Want that Body - by Tamilee Webb

It has the best ab workout ever!


----------



## JULIA (Aug 16, 2006)

Can someone tell me whether Winsor Pilates worked for them or not?


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_I actually saw it at Target the other day, but I ordered mine at Amazon._

 
I went to Target and got Carmen's 3rd DVD and it sucked.  It was only 2 routines and the whole thing wa slike 30 minutes.  I didn't even work up a sweat.  It was supposed to be advanced, but it totally was not worth it, I wish I could return it.
I am going to get her 4+5 combo because at least that has a hip hop routine.


----------



## JULIA (Aug 16, 2006)

I have the first DVD by Carmen. It really didn't do much. It felt like I was warming up instead of actually "working out". She always laughs a lot, too. I really didn't enjoy the DVD.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 
_Can someone tell me whether Winsor Pilates worked for them or not?_

 
Heck yes, it worked for me :nod: Back when my hypothyroidism wasn't in full effect, I lost 15 lbs post-pregnancy weight after doing strictly Winsor Pilates for 2-3 months. 20 min DVD 3x a week and the Advanced DVD once a week. Toned my booty, thighs, abs, and all. 

Wish I could do it all again though. Curse you hypothyroidism! *raises fist*


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 
_I have the first DVD by Carmen. It really didn't do much. It felt like I was warming up instead of actually "working out". She always laughs a lot, too. I really didn't enjoy the DVD._

 

Damn, I was thinking about trying the first one.
Well, I guess this a warning to people who want to try it: Don't waste your money.


----------



## Leopardskinny (Aug 20, 2006)

I use 'pump it up' workout. Keep in mind im only 18 lol! Seriously though, this workout is only for the very fit. If you do it every day you end up with the body of a dancer, super fit, and mega flexible! obviously you have to eat right too, but this really worked for me.


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Aug 22, 2006)

I love Minna Lessig's workout dvd's she's wonderful and not annoying.The workouts are fun too. I reccomend her. And I like Core Secrets too.


----------



## dovelysong (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 
_was wondering if neone has tried the Turbo Jam...?_

 

I just got Turbo Jam.  I watched a little of it last night, and will be trying it for the first time tonight.  I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

